# A few questions



## goatiegurl*Oh (Nov 11, 2007)

How old should your goat be before hooking it to the cart and pulling you? or does it depend on your/the goats weight? Im considering retaining a wether next year. lol 

Also for just around the barn,on the road,and some in a decently level field and wooded paths would a 2 wheeled cart be ok? I saw some really cheap plans for one and dont want to spend alot to make a 4 wheel cart. :? 

Do goats do ok leaving the herd to work or would it be better to use 2 goats?


----------



## PACE (Oct 8, 2007)

Ashley, I am very new to this and have not actually gotten my cart and harness yet, but I think that you want the goat to be at least a year before expecting them to do any sort of pulling. You can, of course, work on training and dragging lightweight objects before then, just no real work. I'd also say that (depending on the breed of goat) you'd want them to be about 100 pounds or more, though I'm sure a lighter goat could pull, just not as much. 

I have no clue about the cart thing, but am curious to find out

As far as one goat leaving the herd, I regularly separate mine from each other and take them away individually (even alone in the car and hiking with me). Since they all are bonded to, and trust, me, I have no issues. They come away from their buddies happily and are relaxed and comfortable for the most part. Just start them young, taking them on walks and such. I am sure it also depends on the individual goat's personality for what it can handle, but if you get a calm baby and socialize it, I'm sure it would be fine working by itself... then again, a team would be pretty awesome :greengrin: 

Keep us updated, I'm alwayslooking to learn more as well!


----------

